# ICS for Mesmerize running 2.3.5



## Indyoshi68 (Jun 5, 2012)

I recently rooted my "new" Samsung Mes running 2.3.5 (Odin, CMW fixed, update.zip) and wanted to CONFIRM the best route to ICS's latest (stable) release; i've been reading threads from forums across the web, but the information varies from post to post. Yes, I am a noob, so detail still has value for me! The dates of these posts make me feel like i'm being redundant downloading EI20 (already on the phone), GAPPS, CWM, etc.

Additionally, any apps that will maximize my ICS experience would be appreciated.

I'm looking forward to seeing what this phone can do...


----------

